# reciclaje para la unión



## Sara1924

¿Cómo puedo decir "Reciclaje para la unión" en alemán? 

Gracias


----------



## osa_menor

¿Puedes dar un poco de contexto, por favor?
¿De qué union se trate?


----------



## Sara1924

El reciclaje como una manera para mejorar las relaciones entre países entonces sería: Reciclaje para la unión


----------



## osa_menor

Si se trata del mejoramiento de la colaboración económico entre dos países, ¿por qué no
"Recycling für die wirtschaftliche Zusammenarbeit?
¿Qué piensas?


----------



## Sara1924

mmm :/ Es que no se trata precisamente de un mejoramiento económico sino de una unión en general. Es que no sé si la expresión exista en alemán. Consideraré el cambiar la oración


----------



## osa_menor

¿Qué tal "Recycling für die Beziehungen"?


----------



## osa_menor

Oder:
"Recycling verbindet! "


----------



## Tonerl

_*Otra propuesta para una „unión en general“ sería:*_
_*"Recycling für die Einigkeit/Gemeinschaft/Vereinigung“*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## osa_menor

Hallo Tonerl,

ich glaube, da es hier um die Verbesserung der Beziehungen zweier Länder durch Zusammenarbeit auf dem Gebiet des Recycling geht, ist Vereinigung vielleicht doch nicht angebracht. Ich denke, hier ist "unión" eher im Sinne von "Annäherung" gebraucht.

LG.


----------



## baufred

Sara1924 said:


> El reciclaje como una manera para mejorar las relaciones entre países entonces sería: Reciclaje para la unión



... in der Interpretation mal "weit umschreibend" - wenn's z.B. um die EU-Mitgliedschaft geht:
>> *Wiederherstellung des vorherigen Beziehungsstatus zur Fortführung der Aufnahmegespräche/-verhandlungen*

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------

